# Raketa watch movement 2627.N automatic formalization 993203В



## samun (May 17, 2012)

my collection was decorated by the Raketa watch movement 2627.N automatic formalization 993203В


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

That's jolly nice. You certainly don't see many rotors from the Soviet Union that are decorated too.


----------

